# When did all the Alberta folks join



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I just noticed a bunch of Alberta members lately. When did you all join?

Glad to have you here :bigok:


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

hey Big d, Me and the girlfriend will be coming out the calgary acouple times this year for some riding.. ill have to Pm you some time and get you to tell or show us where 2 go.. Only been to mclean


----------



## RaineMaker (Mar 11, 2011)

Joined a couple months ago from a town called Beaumont near Edmonton Alberta eh. Love the site had all the info a brute lover could need.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Your shirts and stickers are paying off Big D!!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Aug last year. Found lots of good info. Thanks guys saved lots on not havin to take it to the shop plus the satisfaction of doing it myself


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Your shirts and stickers are paying off Big D!!!!!!!! :rockn:


 
Hey, do I get credit for a referral if someone says they saw the sticker on my Pathfinder?


----------



## Sabretooth (Apr 17, 2011)

Best place on the web for Brute info


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> Hey, do I get credit for a referral if someone says they saw the sticker on my Pathfinder?


of course!


----------

